# Draft Lotto Thread (Clippers get #14)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the draft lottery is on Tuesday. The Clippers have a .5% chance at the #1, .6% chance at the #2, .7% chance at the #3, and a 98.2% chance at staying put at #14. It isn't much but a chance is a chance. So if the Clippers name isn't called for the #14 you know they have jumped into the top 3, hopefully it can happen even with the severe odds against the Clippers.

Some other things to note for other teams:
-If Atlanta gets a top 3 pick the Suns don't get Atlanta's pick but if the pick falls outside the top 3 then the Suns get it which would be bad as the rich will get richer.
-Chicago has the option (they will take the option) to switch picks with the Knicks pick which right now is #9.
-Atlanta gets to keep the Pacers pick if it does not fall into the top 10, that pick for now is #11.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Damn, Indy's pick is top 10 protected, how sick would it have been for Hawk fans if they were able to get into the top 3 with Indy's pick and retain their own by hitting the top 3 as well, mainly #1 & 2. JJ, Smith, Oden, Durant would have been deadly. 

As far as the Clippers go, we can always pray for a miracle .


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Hey, if the Magic were able to do it so many years back, the Clippers can do it as well! That would be outstanding...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

A nice program that simulates the lottery odds.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery2007/mockdraft


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

just hoping for a draft lottery miracle...


jeebus, if you're listening, we clipper fans have endured enough...please give us a top 2 pick...

i just hope dumbleavy doesn't waste in on a player like tiago splitter...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Dont we get the number one pick every 10 years? 88, 98, so probably we will get it in 08 as well.

Figures, we get the number 1 pick, the year AFTER a once a decade player comes along. In 88, we got Manning, the year AFTER David Robinson. In 98, we get kandiman, the year AFTER Tim Duncan. And if we get the number 1 next year, it will be the year AFTER Oden. 

The player i hope that we dont get is Mcroberts. I didnt come away too impressed from his workout after thinking about it more. He can get up pretty high, but his jump shot wasnt anything to call home about, and i dont think he has a good enough body to play. Cherokee parks at best, and im not just saying that because theyre white.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



yamaneko said:


> Dont we get the number one pick every 10 years? 88, 98, so probably we will get it in 08 as well.
> 
> Figures, we get the number 1 pick, the year AFTER a once a decade player comes along. In 88, we got Manning, the year AFTER David Robinson. In 98, we get kandiman, the year AFTER Tim Duncan. And if we get the number 1 next year, it will be the year AFTER Oden.
> 
> The player i hope that we dont get is Mcroberts. I didnt come away too impressed from his workout after thinking about it more. He can get up pretty high, but his jump shot wasnt anything to call home about, and i dont think he has a good enough body to play. Cherokee parks at best, and im not just saying that because theyre white.



yep, i'm sure dumbleavy will dissappoint us all with the slowest, most unathletic big available...but you can rest assured that he will have a "high bball iq"...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

We need Conley Jr!! I doubt he falls to us though


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

I am just praying we trade the pick or Conley falls to us. Heck, I dont even want to see Conley on the board when we are up. God knows what we would do.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Ive heard rumblings to the effect that conley has a promise from atlanta, so if they stay at 11, he wont go past them, if he even gets to them.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Batum's and Marco's stocks seem to be dropping greatly, hopefully Clippers can somehow get a pick in the mid20s to take one of these guys, and take Nick Young at #14, if we are to stay. Round 2, I want Reyshawn Terry, no ifs, ands or butts about it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



qross1fan said:


> Batum's and Marco's stocks seem to be dropping greatly, hopefully Clippers can somehow get a pick in the mid20s to take one of these guys, and take Nick Young at #14, if we are to stay. Round 2, I want Reyshawn Terry, no ifs, ands or butts about it.


Batum unfortunately took his name out of the draft already. Many think he will got top4 next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

I wonder who the Clippers are going to send for the lotto. I know the Wolves are sending Foye, not sure though that the Clippers will send anyone special seeing that they really statistically don't have a good shot. My guess is Baylor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...248.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Coach Mike Dunleavy will represent the Clippers at the NBA Entertainment Studios in Secaucus as the results are revealed before San Antonio and Utah play in Game 2 of the Western Conference finals. The lottery is on ESPN at 5:30 p.m. PDT.





> Clippers forward Corey Maggette could terminate the final year of his contract and become a free agent after next season, so the Clippers are expected to draft a perimeter player.


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



Weasel said:


> A nice program that simulates the lottery odds.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery2007/mockdraft


I had to sit and push the button about 35 times before the Clippers came up in the top 3 .. but it sure looked good!! It had us at 3 picking Brandan Wright.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Interesting, a wing player? Hopefully it's Nick Young, I really think he would be the perfect tandem for Quinton Ross on the perimiter. but we all know who the other wants in the first round, some want Conley[if he drops, or trading up], most want Law, and I want Young, but how about Round 2?

I say, let's take either Reyshawn Terry or Sean Singletary would be solid fits.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> just hoping for a draft lottery miracle...
> 
> 
> jeebus, if you're listening, we clipper fans have endured enough...please give us a top 2 pick...
> ...


what's wrong with Splitter? i like tiago.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



MickyEyez said:


> what's wrong with Splitter? i like tiago.



nothing specifically wrong with him, but with high pick, there are much better players to be had...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> nothing specifically wrong with him, but with high pick, there are much better players to be had...


Plus, the big plus, is that he has no buyout option for the 07-08 season. My bet is that he will withdraw again for either the 3rd or 4th time because him not having a buyout for the upcoming season is going to hurt his stock.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



MickyEyez said:


> what's wrong with Splitter? i like tiago.


I won't mind Split, but only if Young, Law, Bellinelli, Hawes are already off the board[and if they are, that would only mean they withdrew or other good players dropped] and we get him next season guaranteed due to his overseas contract, it makes that hard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Damn, the Clippers got #14.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



Weasel said:


> Damn, the Clippers got #14.



oh well...take acie and we should be all good...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Oh snap, Celtics and Grizz are out of top 3. Sonics, Blazers, and Hawks are in the top 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Well it kind of sucks how things turned out. Both Oden and Durrant will be in the West. Surprising that the three worst teams in the draft ended up with picks 4-6. Portland has a dangerous future will all those young players and soon to be Oden.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*

Damn...do you guys think we can make the playoffs next year? Portland and Seattle will pick Oden and Durant. I dont know about Seattle but Portland has a good chance to make the playoffs. Golden State will be right there. We need alot of improvement or else.....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



matador1238 said:


> Damn...do you guys think we can make the playoffs next year? Portland and Seattle will pick Oden and Durant. I dont know about Seattle but Portland has a good chance to make the playoffs. Golden State will be right there. We need alot of improvement or else.....


ya i'm having my doubts too...we can not compete for the playoffs with the team we have now...call me pessimistic but moves have to be made. with the crazy lotto mixup, here's the players that have been made available: lewis, pierce, gasol, and maybe kg. i kno its easier said than done, but get any one of them and we're set.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah this is bad for the NBA and the Clippers. Now the two best players to come out since LeBron are in the already deep Western Conference. The NBA really needed at least one of them (Oden/Durant) to go to the East and try to balance the league out. 

And with two young and talented teams getting Durant and Oden, the Blazers and the Sonics are easily playoff contenders and maybe are as good as the Clippers are. The Blazers were already going to be good but now they got Oden or Durant, to add to last year's ROY, Brandon Roy, and not to mention Aldridge, Webster and Jack. Not fair.

But like what clips r teh wieners said, this is going to be a busy offseason in the league with alot of top players on the move. Zach Randolph probably is traded for sure(maybe to the Bulls for the 9th pick, thus getting them Mike Conley to team up with Oden?) and I can't see the Sonics keeping Lewis when Durant is his younger, cheaper and potentially better clone. Clippers need to look into doing a sign and trade for Lewis ASAP. The Celtics are going to try and trade their pick to get KG, Gasol or JO.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

There's still a chance that at least one of the two will suck in the NBA. You never know...:biggrin:


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

personally Im not that impressed by Oden, I guess it's becouse of his foul trouble during the season or no that other big men in the Ncaa could contend with him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I say trade the pick. Not sure there are any players that can help the Clippers at 14. By trading hopefully you are getting back a need for the team or else it would be pointless. I don't know the only player that could help the Clippers is a PG and Conley is the only good one in the draft. Every other position is relatively covered and backed up. To get back to the playoffs it would seem the Clippers need to make some key moves in the off-season.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lotto Thread*



MicCheck12 said:


> personally Im not that impressed by Oden, I guess it's becouse of his foul trouble during the season or no that other big men in the Ncaa could contend with him.


I have to agree with Oden, but the NBA is an entire different scenario where everything will be much different and I think Oden will at the least be decent



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> ya i'm having my doubts too...we can not compete for the playoffs with the team we have now...call me pessimistic but moves have to be made. with the crazy lotto mixup, here's the players that have been made available: lewis, pierce, gasol, and maybe kg. i kno its easier said than done, but get any one of them and we're set.


Everyone has to have doubts, but it's too early to doubt for next year, sure West just become tougher then ever and the East is becoming more and more like the little brother. Way too early though because we don't know what will happen in the draft, or one can get hurt[not saying I hope it], but it can happen. Clippers might be able to sign some "unknown euro" who can come in and do well, Singleton might get time, etc. etc. etc., there is just way too many scenarios left to fill in right now to have many doubts, but if you ask me just right now and give me a projected mock draft, then I might have doubts, but LAC has time to improve as well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

nick young please.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

quick question:

what happens to minny's pick for next year???

do we get minny's pick for next year and is it protected or not???


thanks...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Nick Young? i doubt he is what we need, i have a feeling he would be the player sitting at the end of the bench much like Daniel early, oR Korolev now .....
really 14th pick is not horrible, OUT OF ALL THE TALENT OUT THERE **** we need one good pick


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well many are saying clippers will go after a wing, and if not nick young, who else are you going to want at that pick? Personally id be happy with either him or rudy fernandez.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Well many are saying clippers will go after a wing, and if not nick young, who else are you going to want at that pick? Personally id be happy with either him or rudy fernandez.


I'd prefer Bellinelli over Fernandez honestly. Rudy would be #4 on my list when it comes to wings[who should be available at #14] for this draft, behind Young, Marco, and Thaddes Young.

I really wonder if Clippers can trade slightly down[no lower then #20] and gain something else which can help them.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Everything i hear from the experts on bellinelli is not good, which is why i rate fernandez higher. They say his game translates better to USA a lot better than bell who just jacks up shots and is the go to guy on his team.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Our most pressing need is obviously PG and if that greek dude Theo Popoulokis(?) is available, that's who our pick should be.

Man, i still can't get over the fact that we passed on Danny Granger for Korolev. A 20 year old player we are giving up on after just 3 years! what was the point of this pick?!!!
We haven't drafted an IMPACT player since Danny Manning!

and what's the chance of SOFO coming to the NBA next year?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

theo is only available as a free agent. I dont think we have enough money to go after him available. He will probably end up in atlanta if the nba at all. 

Weve drafted lots of impact players, but usually only provided an impact for a couple year.s


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One funny side note is before the actual drawing ESPN was showing Grizz and Boston gatherings who were watching the lottery. One guy had a #20 Boston Celtic Oden jersey, OUCH. Thats money well spent...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the Clippers need to take advantage of all the SFs that are in this draft. Or at the very least, a wing. You never really know what's going to happen with Maggette's situation since it's been so iffy over the years, so why not develop a young stud? Al Thornton, Thad Young, or even Nick Young. 1 or maybe 2 of these guys are bound to be available at #14. That's really who you guys should take a good look at.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

here's a SI writer's mock draft:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_ekstrand/05/23/mock.draft.nba/index.html

personally, i think hawks would be stupid to draft young over acie law, if he's available. i'm hoping we can get nick young tho.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone know of Gabe Pruiit of USC withdrew his name? If we don't take a SG/SF combo in round 1, I'd love him in round 2. He's a combo guard who can actually run the point, unlike Ewing could.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Gabe Pruitt signed with an agent, he is in for sure.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

sucks to be memphis. they got ****ed over badly


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Gabe Pruitt signed with an agent, he is in for sure.


Oh ok thanks, I won't mind him in Round 2. Wow, a Bruin fan wanting two Trojans to be drafted by his team, what's going on :lol: 

Seriously though, Pruitt will be a nice combo guard in the NBA imo and if Terry + Fazekas are off, I'd love him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If youre atlanta, yeah, taking young over law would be pretty crazy. But clippers suppoesdly are after a wing player, so why would they take law? Law is a decent player, but in other drafts he would have been a second rounder. Only reason hes mentioned in the lottery is becuase this draft has zero PG's. 

But, on the other hand, are the clippers throwing up smoke signals, trying to throw people off by saying they want a wing? Who knows. But with mobley getting old, maggette possibly being on the way out, the uncertainty of resigning ross, who knows if korolev is back, i say you need to go with young or fernandez, to have a young, talented guy there at that spot for 4 years, at a bargain salary.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qross i agree with you about Gabe being a good pick for the Clippers in the 2nd round, but he will not be around that long. He is must likely in the 25-30 pick range, I see him getting picked 26th by the Rockets


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> here's a SI writer's mock draft:
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_ekstrand/05/23/mock.draft.nba/index.html
> 
> personally, i think hawks would be stupid to draft young over acie law, if he's available. i'm hoping we can get nick young tho.



this mock has the hornets taking acie at #13...doesn't make sense as they already have chris paul and they have pressing needs at other positions...then it has us passing on hawes for brandon rush???

no way we should let detroit get hawes..overall, the top of the mock seems plausible, but the bottom half doesn't seem so accurate...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope Pruitt does stay until our 2nd rounder, he can become a solid fit with us. He's currently my #3 choice in the first round, behind Reyshawn Terry and Nick Fazekas. 

Clippers need to do something to gain another 2nd rounder, maybe Ewing for one? Or something like thta.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Nick Fazekas >>>>> Paul Davis


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Nick Fazekas >>>>> Paul Davis


anyone >>>>>> Paul Davis


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

alexander said:


> anyone >>>>>> Paul Davis



korolev >>>> davis ????


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nick Young said recently he would like to play for either the Clipper or Lakers so that he can stay close to home. I am pretty sure he is a Laker fan, can Clipper fans accept a Laker fan as a player? (note I am not expressing an opinion but rather poising a question)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I read somewhere that Young's dream is to play with the Lakers, but I still want him in a Clippers uni come draft, as long as Young[Thaddeus] and the other big prospects are off the board[Jianlin, J. Wright, etc.].


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm sold on Young as the pick for LAC. I'm really liking a Maggette/Kama for Paul Pierce trade.

Cassell
Young/Mobley
Pierce
Brand
???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/chat/draft07_qa_070523.html



> What position will you look to fill with the draft compared to free agency?
> We have spots to fill on the perimeter based on injuries and some of our players that will be Free Agents in the near future. We will address those needs first in the draft, then look to support that pick with a productive free agent signing in July.
> 
> Will the 14th pick be able to contribute immediately?
> You would like to think that the player you take can contribute as a rookie, and some do. However, there is an adjustment period in addition to the competition the rookies face from current players on the roster. That said, we are planning on the player we take at No. 14 that will compete for playing time and push the veterans ahead of him.





> How many players do you expect to see during individual workouts? What do these workouts entail?
> So far we have booked 20 players that we saw as high priority. After the pre-draft camp in Orlando, we will add players to our schedule. This decision will be based on whether or not we feel we need to spend individual time with the players and evaluate them at our facility.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'm sold on Young as the pick for LAC. I'm really liking a Maggette/Kama for Paul Pierce trade.
> 
> Cassell
> Young/Mobley
> ...


I don't think Boston would go for that kind of deal, although I'd pretty much love it, although we'd get killed at Center, then again, I guess we can use the MLE to chase Magloire, and on top of that, bring Sofoklis over.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I don't think Boston would go for that kind of deal, although I'd pretty much love it, although we'd get killed at Center, then again, I guess we can use the MLE to chase Magloire, and on top of that, bring Sofoklis over.


the trade he is referring to is one that i proposed in the celtics forum....there were two seperate trade scenarios that i proposed:

1: maggette/kaman for pierce/perkins

2: maggette/kaman/#14 overall pick for pierce/perkins/rondo


i thought both were pretty fair...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dunleavvy's offense needs a solid center. Perkins just doesnt fit the bill, as he averaged what? 4 points on a mediocre team last year? 

I think unless someone is offering like a pau gasol or something (not likely), kaman will always be here as long as dunleavvy is. 

And celtics love rondo, i dont think they will give him up.


----------

